# 2015 Polaris scrambler 1k xp



## Jd267 (Oct 5, 2015)

What's up guys names John new to the forum . So I picked up a 2015 1k xp and looking to change it up a bit . I ride trail and some mud . My trails are technical with rocks , trees etc etc . Power lines and what not, also some street riding . I'm maybe thinking about doing a catvos 3 inch lift with 2.5 rake after speaking with Scott . He told me I could run my stock axles if I wanted was kind of surprised since high lifter demands the rears get changed on there kit but it's a diffrent kit .

So I really want outlaw 2 in 28 or 30 or even silverbacks . BUT I'm going to look and feel pretty stupid riding down the street on them lol. I don't really want to turn the machine into a mud quad because let's face it the quad is not always in the mud in my woods, so I probably need to get those tires out of my head . Or am I wrong? Now the tire that I think fits my need are the zilla 30/9/14, with this tire I can still do 70 down the street with the pack I ride with but also tear it up in the mud . What do you more experienced guys think ?? Help me out with what I should do here. Thx


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Zillas are an excellent all around tire, can't go wrong with them.. Anyone who has had some will tell you the same.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree zillas are great tires. There are a lot of great all terrain type tires as well that might hold up on the road and hard pack though. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Jd267 (Oct 5, 2015)

Polaris425 said:


> I agree zillas are great tires. There are a lot of great all terrain type tires as well that might hold up on the road and hard pack though.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


Yea man I looked like crazy lol. I'm coming over from razors and what not and we have places like side by side stuff etc that carries a full line of Utv accessories.

Is there a place that supports utility atv's that I'm not seeing ? Where do you guys shop? Thx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MudThrowers is a great place to get tires. Very nice people and quick shipping.

DiscountTire is also a sponsor here on the forum, and offers incentives from time to time.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Lots of us here are on Zillas, definitely the best choice of all around trails.


----------

